# German Shepherds!!!



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Post your GS, and their weight and age! I'd love to see the various colors. Cranberry (and her sister Delta) are almost a year old, and weigh about 60 ibs. Preston, Deltas "step brother", is about 7 years old and weighs like 100/110 ibs. He's a very big boy! He's always been big, but now comparing him to the other GS, he is huge lol!
I'll post a pic of them three later.


But have at it!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Wolfram, 7 months and almost 70lbs. Parents were within the standard. He's just a big boy.


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow, I've got to say, Wolfram is one beautiful beautiful beautiful boy!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

D'jango will be 2 in November and is 82 lbsish







Sasha will be 6 months soon and is 53 lbsish


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

CranberryGSD said:


> Wow, I've got to say, Wolfram is one beautiful beautiful beautiful boy!


Thank you! He knows it, too, and gets away with murder.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Ayla. Currently 2 years old and around 51lbs.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

This is Nyx, she's 8 1/2 months and weighs just a tad over 75 lbs. Someday I'll learn how to rotate these...


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

Sasha 18months, 55 pounds


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Sawyer - almost 10 months, 78lbs(first pic courtesy of @Rei!)


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

kimbale said:


> Wolfram, 7 months and almost 70lbs. Parents were within the standard. He's just a big boy.


 7 month ?? Looks like 9 to me


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

Linda My 5 month old girl


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Kaiser, 11 months, 80 pounds


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Tilden, left, is 10.5yrs, 57lbs
Keystone, right, is 4.5yrs, 55lbs

*labrador pictured for scale, lol*


----------



## ace_145 (Jun 26, 2017)

Ace 17 months and 90lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Fodder said:


> Tilden, left, is 10.5yrs, 57lbs
> Keystone, right, is 4.5yrs, 55lbs
> 
> *labrador pictured for scale, lol*


I loooove how red s/he it!!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

ASSHEPHERD said:


> 7 month ?? Looks like 9 to me


Nope. 7 months in two days. Just a big boy. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> View attachment 444538
> 
> D'jango will be 2 in November and is 82 lbsish
> View attachment 444546
> ...


D'jango sure is pretty too!! I've never really been a fan of black, but my sister loves em, and now she's got me hooked!!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

CranberryGSD said:


> D'jango sure is pretty too!! I've never really been a fan of black, but my sister loves em, and now she's got me hooked!!


D'jango is awesomesauce!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

CranberryGSD said:


> D'jango sure is pretty too!! I've never really been a fan of black, but my sister loves em, and now she's got me hooked!!


How could you not like black!


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> How could you not like black!
> View attachment 444714
> 
> 
> View attachment 444722


Oh I love them now! They are very gorgeous. Especially this one! What his/her name?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max is 83lbs and he will be three October 25th. Luna is 54-57 lbs she turned one on august 15th. My son made a video I just felt posting it - it's in slow mo. They sound like dinosaurs
https://youtu.be/04JbJ0yV8Rc


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

CranberryGSD said:


> Oh I love them now! They are very gorgeous. Especially this one! What his/her name?


D'jango


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Tasha, 2 yrs 110lbs


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jasmine - 6 years old in November, somewhere around 75-80 pounds, and Omen - just over 5 months, a bit north of 50 pounds (haven't weighed him lately).


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Gunner 2 years old, 80 lbs


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Brax, little over 5 months, 44 lbs on Aug 23rd, 23" at the shoulders


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Here are the three GS in my family, as promised! Preston, (100+ ibs) is the normal GS color. Cranberry, (70ish ibs) is the dark sable girlie. Delta, (60ish ibs) is the dark medium long hair gal.

Ps- I love all the different GSD!! They're all very very pretty!


----------



## Roger_Greaser (Jul 19, 2015)

Bentley is my big guy for now, he weighs 85 pounds at 2 years old and Gauge is our new puppy weighing in at 27 pounds, at 3 months.























Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxii (Sep 16, 2017)

Here's Max. He's 10 months old. not sure about current weight since he's growing fast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caitlinnnicole (Sep 6, 2017)

Here's our Hazel Pup! 
She'll be 4 months October 3rd and is just over 30lbs.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

KaiserAus said:


> Kaiser, 11 months, 80 pounds


Oh my gosh looks so much like my Harlman did. Gorgeous!


----------



## Azws6 (Sep 16, 2017)

Loki 6 months.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Hudson at 7 and a half months. 67 lbs. How big do we think this little dude will be?


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Ryka at around 6 months - 23" at the shoulders and 53lbs


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

All beautiful dogs!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

B-Keenan- I can't be sure it often goes by the size of the parents. Max seemed to grow at a steady rate of ten pounds a month and slowed down growth at around 8 months but still grew very a little bit until two it seemed then filling out.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice all!


Femfa, she is a beauty! It's a family thing... lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Charlie is almost 24 in and weighs about 64lbs.


----------



## csess (Sep 18, 2017)

Bella she's 5 months around 30 lbs


----------



## Teddythepup (Sep 22, 2017)

This is Teddy. He is 13 weeks and 6kg. He is my little small boy


----------



## Venus694 (Aug 10, 2017)

Venus is a year old, 65 pounds, and maskless. All of these babies on here are so gorgeous.. congrats everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheba at 6 weeks. Not sure of her weight, but she's packing it on quickly! We get her in two weeks! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Figured I'd update my weight now that we have a current one. A little shy of 6 months and a lean 62 lbs, up from 44 lbs last month


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Suki (9 years old) and Diva (7 years old), both weigh around the 80 lbs mark.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So many beautiful GSDs. Love this thread.


----------



## OldJack (Dec 27, 2015)

5 years.....73 lbs. rupert now....name change coming soon


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

Linda she is 5 months and weights 42 Lb


----------



## ASSHEPHERD (Sep 6, 2017)

ASSHEPHERD said:


> Linda she is 5 months and weights 42 Lb


the picture lol I forgot ?


----------



## shakthy.venkatesh (Oct 5, 2017)

My gsd long coat pup at 3.5 months.....


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max and Luna I think max is still growing he will be 3 soon.


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> Max and Luna I think max is still growing he will be 3 soon.


What doesn't does Max weigh? He likable huge next to Luna!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

CranberryGSD said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Max and Luna I think max is still growing he will be 3 soon.
> ...


Max weighs 82lbs and Luna weighs between 55 and 57lbs. She is much smaller but she is very solid. Max I felt was always a super fast runner but i know her speed surpassses his now. I know that makes her very happy - she loves stealing his ball!


----------



## Jaxx23 (Jan 22, 2017)

This is my boy Jaxx. He is just around 1.5 years old. Weighs 73 lbs.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

This is my little boy Leon, 1 year old and one week, 107 lbs and 26.3 in


----------



## Wolfedude88 (Aug 10, 2017)

Luna is 5 months old now, about 40 lbs.


----------



## lisamombasa (Oct 15, 2017)

Our girl timber shes on the small side.11months and 44lbs


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

This is our boy Neo. At 4.5 months he is 50 lbs. at 3 months he was 33 lbs. he?s been a blast and growing like a weed.


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Here?s our boy Neo. At 4.5 months he?s 50 lbs of puppy! He?s been a great dog so far.


----------



## Kalie92 (Aug 17, 2017)

This is 5 month old Ghost.. Big fluff ball cuddle monster!


----------

